# Need Moist Raisin Bread Recipe



## Linda Abend (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for a moist Raisin Bread recipe that mu kids will love.

Thanks 

Linda
Linda Abend


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 1, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Linda!  I don't have a recipe for you, but I'm sure some one will post one for you soon.  Things really pick up around here during the week.  Try our search function up above, too.  I know that people have started threads about raisin bread before.


----------



## jkath (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't have a tried and true recipe,
but until one of the "bread experts" comes along, here's some interesting talk about perfecting your raisin bread:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8376&highlight=raisin+bread


----------

